# ISO advice/recipes for foodcutters (?)



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi friends,

I recently bought these things:





I don't even know what's their English name, I used "food cutters" in the title but I'm not sure.
Now, I wonder: do you use them?
Would you like to share some of your recipes or techniques for the best results with these shiny shapes? I mean, on their box are printed some gorgeus pieces of assembled food... 
Any help highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, Luca - these look like what I would call ring molds and/or biscuit cutters. Use them to cut shapes out of dough (biscuit cutting) or fill them with food/ingedients that sticks together enough to retain the shape of the mold when it is removed.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2011)

One use could be to cut cookies or cakes in shapes for baking or presentation.

Another use could be for food presentation on a plate.  One would serve as a form to fill with food so you can stack it high then remove the mold to leave the shaped food on the plate for further decoration.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

mudbug said:


> Hi, Luca - these look like what I would call ring molds and/or biscuit cutters. Use them to cut shapes out of dough (biscuit cutting) or fill them with food/ingedients that sticks together enough to retain the shape of the mold when it is removed.



Hi mudbug, thanks for the lexical info and for the advice, I think I will try cutting some pizza dough layers, and pile up some other ingredients. For example, layer of dough, slice of tomato, dough, mozzarella, dough, eggplant, dough scamorza...


----------



## mudbug (Aug 31, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hi mudbug, thanks for the lexical info and for the advice, I think I will try cutting some pizza dough layers, and pile up some other ingredients. For example, layer of dough, slice of tomato, dough, mozzarella, dough, eggplant, dough scamorza...


 
bravo - take photos!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> One use could be to cut cookies or cakes in shapes for baking or presentation.
> 
> Another use could be for food presentation on a plate.  One would serve as a form to fill with food so you can stack it high then remove the mold to leave the shaped food on the plate for further decoration.



Hi Andy M., I'm not such a big fan of presentation, I lack the patience... But I'll follow your advice trying to start from something really EASY, like cutting some fancy sandwich!

Thanks

Luca


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

mudbug said:


> bravo - take photos!



Yes! This time I will not use my horrible cell phone camera!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 31, 2011)

Castagne  e cioccolato torte ?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 1, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Castagne  e cioccolato torte ?



Now that's a great idea! Because I love the castagne (as in the castagnaccio) and I LOVE cioccolato (as in eveything...)!
I could try doing a castagnaccio, then cut it in shapes and serve them to my guests (concealed in the kitchen, I would obviously eat all the cut left-overs ).

Thanks justplainbill


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2011)

The tool on the far left is more efficient than chopsticks.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2011)

I think they should have come with hooks so they can be used on the Christmas tree.


----------



## chopper (Sep 1, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I think they should have come with hooks so they can be used on the Christmas tree.



I have a friend who made ear rings out of small reindeer shaped cookie cutters. She gave them to me. I wore them one time, and then made them into ornaments for the tree.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 2, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I think they should have come with hooks so they can be used on the Christmas tree.



Best things used for a Christmas trees were the chocolate coins of my grandma...


----------

